# Pikistore



## TaoDragon (Dec 26, 2015)

Hi, I'm in search of a good quality POD and was wondering if anyone has used Pikistore or has any insight? I'm considering them because of the analytic info and customer info available. Also I will have a lot of Japanese customers and would like to be able to have Japanese language checkout. I can write that myself. 
Figured I'd better ask those with experience as this would be my first foray into this.


----------

